# Want to seperate and move out, how much money should I need?



## bettertimes (18 Jul 2011)

Hi all if I'm posting in the wrong place (or even the wrong forum!) please forgive me this is my first post. 
I'm interested to know what people think. I've been married a long time, too long.. I'm desperate to seperate from my partner but feel so trapped. I don't have an income of my own so if I walked out the front door and didn't come back I just don't know what happens next.
He would be very angry and I'm not sure when or if I could get maintenance. How long does this take? How would I go about it?

How much money would I need to have with me to survive for a few weeks and for how long before I got any maintenance?

Are there any allowances I could get or claim. I have four children but only 2 are still under 18.
What happens if my partner flat refuses to give me anything or if he can't afford to. What then?
Any advice from professionals out there or even others who've been down this road would be gratefully accepted.
I can't stand much more but don't know where to turn. Reconcilation is not an option. I should never have married him in the first place and I do think that murderers get a shorter sentence. Help me out here please.


----------



## niceoneted (18 Jul 2011)

Have you thought about contacting one of the womens aid groups. I think that might be your best bet. 
Is there any way you could take up some sort of part time employment - if you can find any just to get some money in for yourself. 
Have you any friends or family that you can stay with for a while. 
Do you intend bringing the 2 kids that are under 18 with you. 
Are you in a position where a barring order may be able to be applied for against your husband?


----------



## Mongola (1 Sep 2011)

Hi Bettertimes, 

Sorry to hear about your situation but you need to take a deep breath. You need advice, proper advice. There are many organisations/helplines that I am sure coudl offer you some support and advice on this journey. 

You do sound desperate to get out of there. Is there anywhere else you coudl go while you gather your thoughts and come up with a plan. Removing yourself from the situation could be a good thing for a while.


----------

